# laparoscopy waiting times?



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laparoscopy waiting times, how long did you wait?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara,
Hope you won't be needing a laparoscopy hun.

I had mine done privately last summer through my work healthcare so only waited 2 weeks. But I remember Sally was having her's on the NHS after me and I think waited about 4 months.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sally waited for 8 month in the end

i have waited 4 month for each one is the past


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.18weeks.nhs.uk/endwaiting/how-you-can-help/

found this!!!!!not sure if its being impletmented in wales

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. mine was like lauras had it privately, but was told it would be 9/12 months waiting, but thats in my area which are not great, hopefully yours be much sooner ... if you need it, is that how they will take your tube out with a lap hun x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it will be done via lap unless something were to go wrong of course

suppose i just need to be patient lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. you patient kara never LOL   just teasing hun

i was just asking as i had to have a laparotomy to  have my tube out, but i guess thats because it was wrapped around the ovary and attached to the bowel & bladder   trust me hey lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when i had my right tube remove that was done via lap and i did have to have the ovary desected !!!!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. we not easy cases hunny lol

i thought the laparoscopy was awful lol.... but then had the laparotomy and realised laparocopy's are just a walk in the park


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my second lap was a piece of cake the one in which the tube was removed hurt, i hurt inside and could hardly walk. this is not something im taking lightly 

the pains i get are a pain lol and would be nice not to have pain


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

you should not have to be in pain hun, so if it sorts that out it will be worth it all xx

my 2nd op was only good coz i had 4 months off work lol.. but have a lovely scar from one end of belly to the other lol !! but its low enough to cover, only DH gets to see it and he dont moan LOL


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey hun that is a big op


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

it was ok, same proceedure as hysterectomy but left some bits in lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my mum had a vaginal hysterecomy, amazing what they can do

janet evans did my first lap and mr griffiths did the second


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah my friends mum had one of them too.. but obviously i could not have that as was such a mess in there, she needed to get a good rummage about lol !

i had mine in swansea, not met mr g


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my g is lovely

i find op mind blowing....


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

My post will be of no use to you but I want to contribute

My lap was about 15 years ago and I can't remember how long the waiting list was

Remember comparing our lap scars at the last meet girls? apart form me 'cos my belly was too big to show


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i cant remember either   i would guess it was bout 6 months at the royal gwent


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ok um i waiting 3 weeks   my gyne referred me and had an appt sent out straight away.. mind you i think my gyne was pi**ed off with me and wanted me gone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly you must have been a right pain in the **** kelly lol


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

you know me kara   is this the road you really wana go down if you do how long do you hazve to wait to cycle?


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

I had my consultants appt in august 07 and the laparoscopy Jan 08, not in Cardiff though. But i wasn't in a rush at the time as it was for endo investigations and not infertility! I was still having age denial at the time.   But by the looks of these grey hairs i'm getting, there's no denying my age at the mo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly ive had 2 laps before! well i won't cycle til at least 6 weeks post lap and the lap wait is around 6 months so im looking at around 8 month to cycle, i don't feel i can go into a cycle with the possibility of my tube ruining my chances and it would be good to be pain free


----------

